

Ask HN: Are startups too safe? - necrecious

Is joining a startup risky? I would say no.<p>http://www.quora.com/Engineering-in-Silicon-Valley/As-an-employee-of-a-early-stage-software-startup-what-are-the-disadvantages-if-the-startup-fails-after-1-2-years<p>Conversely, is joining a startup financially rewarding? Probably not.<p>http://www.quora.com/Startups/What-startup-could-make-me-a-millionaire-in-four-years-if-I-got-hired-as-an-employee-today<p>So are startups too safe now?
======
ScottWhigham
Your "sources" are quora discussions that requires login w/ Facebook/etc. No
thanks. It's a bit of a wasted post here. No one without a quora account can
join your discussion, and the link-bait title just pushes a lot of folks away.
I have to think that, if you actually wanted discussion, you would've listed
more of your own thoughts. You only listed two that I see: "I would say no."
and "Probably not."

------
manish_lnmiit
Personally I have joined a startup and it depends what actually you want from
your job. I mean if you want to be financially strong job then joining start
might not be a good idea but if you want your growth and enhance knowledge
there is no better option than start-ups. Start-ups sometimes also turn in to
huge money if they investors or fund raising.

